# The Hawk RS-29 is available again.



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all,
The company that made my Vertical/Horizontal "goto first" router table is back. (I have three other router tables (Rockler and MLCS) for other setups.)
Hawk went out of business in 2009, and was bought out by Hawk Woodworking Industries in Kansas and the latest version of the RS-29 is once again available.
RouterSHOP RS-29 is available for $800 plus s/h. A Caster set is available for $45.00
The RouterSHOP RS-29 comes complete with the *sliding miter gauge*, zero clearance inserts, feather boards, free hand guide pins, stop blocks, and step by step instructions. 

The *sliding miter gauge* works as a built-in coping sled.
This all but eliminates the need to build jigs so that you can get on with your project. 
==
You can see my "tricked out" RS-29 RouterShop _on this forum_ by searching for:
"*x-y-z router table*" or "*x-y router table*"
==

Mark


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I could surely buy a lot of tools for $800.00+, but not a router table.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*You are correct!*



Harrison67 said:


> I could surely buy a lot of tools for $800.00+, but not a router table.


Harrison,

I totally agree! 

For me that's the price of admission for having a ton of fun in my shop.
I make everything from wood pens to standup desks to murphy beds using my RS-29 router table setup.

Thanks for looking.
Mark


----------



## ishmerc (Oct 6, 2011)

*Hawk Router Shop*

Hi Mark you wouldn't happen to have the manual for this tables .I just pick one up that the guy bought but never got a chance to use it not quite sure how to mount the router or what actually came with it .I try to sent you a PM but couldn't because I didn't have enough post count .


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

IIRC, the router mounts on the fence part which tilts up, effectively going from a "standard" vertical table to a horizontal table.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*one more post*



ishmerc said:


> Hi Mark you wouldn't happen to have the manual for this tables .I just pick one up that the guy bought but never got a chance to use it not quite sure how to mount the router or what actually came with it .I try to sent you a PM but couldn't because I didn't have enough post count .


Get that next post going, since you have only one more to go to send a PM.

go to: http://legacy.woodshopdemos.com/rbi-rs1.htm
to see a good setup.
also check out my setup:
go to: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/31897-x-y-router-table-rbi-mcls.html

Mark


----------



## ishmerc (Oct 6, 2011)

ok ,I guess this would be my 10th


----------

